# adding compression driver to woofer



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

can you add a compression driver to any pro audio woofer ? how do you know which woofers will accept hf driver 'x'? thx


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I would not say "any" pro driver, but there are some that have the threaded attachment on the back, some of the Eminence line comes to mind, that I made an open baffle speaker with.


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

Are you talking about coaxial speaker? something like this that you add a HF driver in the back ? http://www.bcspeakers.com/product.php?id=0000000078


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

kouack said:


> Are you talking about coaxial speaker? something like this that you add a HF driver in the back ? http://www.bcspeakers.com/product.php?id=0000000078


Yes, that's exactly what I'm talking about! :bigsmile:
I was wondering if I can add a compression driver to any pro woofer. Either way, I was also wondering how you can tell what type will fit on a given driver that accepts compression drivers. I see they have different throat sizes, some are threaded vs bolt on, etc...


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

krips said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm talking about! :bigsmile:
> I was wondering if I can add a compression driver to any pro woofer. Either way, I was also wondering how you can tell what type will fit on a given driver that accepts compression drivers. I see they have different throat sizes, some are threaded vs bolt on, etc...


No, you can't just add a CD to most pro drivers. There isn't the space available. Coaxes are designed specifically for the purpose, and there are plenty of them available for purchase and use. Most already come with a CD attached, either as a separate unit or in some cases using the same magnetic assembly. Some with a separate CD allow the CD to be removed and changed.


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

A9X said:


> No, you can't just add a CD to most pro drivers. There isn't the space available. Coaxes are designed specifically for the purpose, and there are plenty of them available for purchase and use. Most already come with a CD attached, either as a separate unit or in some cases using the same magnetic assembly. Some with a separate CD allow the CD to be removed and changed.


+1 you need to get a coax speaker to be able to attach a HF driver in the back, you might be confused by seeing the vent pole in the back of many pro driver. There is many brand out there B&C, Eminence,Beyma, 18 sound,Radiant,P audio just to name few who sells coax woofer, now how they will attach the HF driver on the back will depends on each brand but they will suggest you what match what usually.


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright, that answers my question perfectly. Thanks guys .


----------

